# Sony A7 questions



## jkirkegaard (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm very interested in the new Sony A7. It's small, weather sealed, completely customizable and able to adapt lenses from other mounts. The A7 sounds like a dream come true. However, often there are some things which cant get figured out unless you buy the darn thing  and it is expensive to switch brands.

I have these questions about the A7 which I hope someone can help me with:

1.   I have a Nikon 70-200mm 2.8 which I would like to use on the A7  I know the AF wont work with an adapter, but what about the VR (vibration reduction), will it still work and with which adapter?
2.   Will bracketing and HDR-functions be able to work at the same time with the Delayed Timer-function?
3.   When the camera is put in Manual-mode, is it then possible to program the Compensation dial to something else?
4.   Is the ISO performance better than the Sony A99 (hopefully)
5.   Is the focus peaking the same as on the A99 or better?



Ive had both Nikon and Canon (both great systems), but when the Sony A99 came out, I jumped ship and Im currently selling my last Nikon Gear.

However, the Sony A99 has proven to be both a great camera, but its not without flaws. Functions I had taken for granted on both Nikon and Canon were suddenly missing on this new A99  like: The camera is not able the use both Bracketing/ HDR and delayed timer at the same time (thereby rendering Bracketing useless). I know the A99 has Steady-shot built-in, but that dont mean anything when Im on a tripod with ISO 100 F9 and a long shutter. Also, the ISO performance could be better  ISO 1600 is the maximum for what I find useable, 3200 is okay for Facebook and 6400 and beyond is awful.


----------

